# Photos of Gesshin Hinoura Ajikataya Kurouchi Wa-Gyutos



## JBroida (Apr 14, 2013)

You can see the whole gallery here:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151429101033860.1073741834.369479678859&type=1

or find the knives here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/hinoura.html


----------



## Montrachet (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks (;o))


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks like a great opportunity to try Hinoura-sans work! Very tempting!


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh my... I wish my damn tax return would show up! Lol


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 16, 2013)

Dam loving the san-mai look.


----------

